# A good way to grow dandelion/plantain?



## hunterk997 (Dec 4, 2013)

Before it snowed, I dug up a dandelion and plantain and planted them indoors hoping to keep them alive and have the reproduce. But I keep having problems with their leaves. They are very thin and reaching for the lamp I use, and they're slightly discolored. I gave them a little fertilizer but it hasn't helped much. Any good dandelion growers out there?


----------



## wellington (Dec 4, 2013)

What kind of lamp? They probably need a grow light. The kind people use to grow indoor plants. I don't think one will reproduce into more either.


----------



## hunterk997 (Dec 4, 2013)

I actually am using the old coil UV lamp I bought for my tortoise a while back... I figured it would work? And I guess I was thinking they would self pollinate, too. At least I might get a few plantain and dandelion leaves through the winter if all else fails.


----------



## AnnV (Dec 4, 2013)

Amazing how they grow when you don't want them...


----------



## pfara (Dec 4, 2013)

It could be a combination of things. Could be stress from going from a cold outdoors to warm indoors rapidly. Could be the light distance and intensity. The cfl should be a "cool" bulb at 6500k for growth (the light is more bluish). Keep it only a few inches from the top of the plant. The other thing I can think of is over/underwatering (with overwatering being more likely). Oh and you said you used fertilizer. Usually adding fertilizer to a stressed plant can make things worse. When transplanting like that, the plant looks like crap until it can build up its root system. After the roots are well established, the plant can focus more above the soil. Best of luck


----------



## DevilsLettuce (Dec 4, 2013)

How much money are you willing to spend? 
If ya don't wanna spend that much I would just go to a hardware store or walmart and get like a 42w 6500k CFL bulb (if your lamp fixture will support 42watts, it should). Then I would place it as close as you can to the plant without it getting to hot, try 12- 18 inches or so first to get a feel for it. Now if your growing it outside of your tortoise enclosure I would use a nice organic soil with some added perlite (do not use inside of enclosure). Don't be crazy with fertilizer you'll just burn the crap out of it. Plus if you use a high quality organic soil with a little compost you won't need to add ferts. I rarely use any ferts with any of my plants. Do not over water, water every couple says when soil starts to dry out. Like someone else stated it's likely stressed out from the transplant and environment change. 

You're gonna want to have the light on the plants for as long as possible unless you're trying to make it flower. 24 hours a day or 18 hours on (minimum) 6 off is best for vegetation growth. When ur ready to have the dandelions flower bump it down to 12 hours on 12 hours off. Oh and try from seed next time, much hardier. I'm exhausted I hope my rant made sense


----------



## BeeBee*BeeLeaves (Dec 5, 2013)

AnnV said:


> Amazing how they grow when you don't want them...



Yep. Best way to grow dandelions and plantain is to get some seeds in hand and then (sing it) throw your hands in the air like you just don't care! : )


----------



## Tom (Dec 5, 2013)

The only way I know how to grow them is to cast the seeds all over an established lawn and wait...


Sorry. Not helpful is it?


----------



## mike taylor (Dec 5, 2013)

You just put them on top of your potting soil. They need light to grow . If you push them down into the soil They will not germinate.


----------



## Pokeymeg (Dec 5, 2013)

I've never really had luck growing them inside either.... I have some dandelions right now that look positively anemic!

Part of the problem, at least with dandelions, is that outside, they have a root that will grow downward 1+ feet..... Hard to replicate in a pot! I've dug up a variety of weeds from the yard to try and never really had luck :-/


----------

